# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX avec MySQL / PostgresSQL

## Happpy

Bonjour  tous !
Avant tout, je prie aux administrateurs de m'excuser si je ne suis pas dans la bonne section, et de replacer ce topic au bon endroit.

J'ai eu  utiliser l'application web Oracle Application Express (Oracle APEX) pour pouvoir crer des applications dinteraction avec une base de donnes Oracle.

J'ai pu facilement crer des pages qui affichent le contenu d'une table ou le rsultat d'une requte, permettant d'effectuer des filtrages sur les colonnes, rechercher une valeur, etc. mais aussi crer, diter ou supprimer une entit d'une table (form et interactive report).

Cela permet notamment de passer des fichiers Excel classiques  de la base de donnes.

Existe-t-il une application comme Oracle APEX  mais utilisable avec MySQL ou PostgresSQL ?



Merci d'avance.

----------

